# Sermons by Jeremiah Burroughs



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

_The Saints Treasury: Being Sundry Sermons Preached in London_ by Jeremiah Burroughs is available online here.

_The Saints Happinesse: Sermons on the Beatitudes_ by Jeremiah Burroughs is available online here.

_The Glorious Name of God, the Lord of Hosts Opened in Two Sermons_ by Jeremiah Burroughs is available online here.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 17, 2007)

I am so glad that the works of Burroughs' are being made available. I myself would love to get the Gospel life series and maybe _A Treatise on Earthly Mindedness._


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

We need a Burroughs smilie!


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 17, 2007)

My favorite is "The Excellency of a Gracious Spirit."

Don Kistler


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 18, 2007)

I have read "The Saints' Happiness". Great set of sermons on the Beatitudes which breathes of Burroughs' pastoral heart. Highly recommended.


----------



## caddy (Jul 18, 2007)

Reading his book of Sermons: _Gospel Fear_

Now


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2007)

LadyCalvinist said:


> I am so glad that the works of Burroughs' are being made available. I myself would love to get the Gospel life series and maybe _A Treatise on Earthly Mindedness._



Diane -- You can read Burroughs' Treatise on Earthly-Mindedness online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2007)

Tony Reinke has reviewed Jeremiah Burroughs' _A Treatise on Earthly-Mindedness_ here.


----------

